

Detailed Street View comes to Mumbai, not from Google - jeetensheth
http://www.wonobo.com/explore/mumbai/9.430673421791564E7$5.982497056470141E7$137.96583400316564$3
This is superb street view for Mumbai. Every street and nook &amp; corner is covered. Not at all an easy task to achieve in a city like Mumbai. If you have been there you would agree with me.<p>Google should buy this company for like a billion dollars right away!!<p>The URL here shows street view of my apartment which was demolished 4 months ago. So I assume that they are collecting this data since a while. This thing is so much better than Google&#x27;s own street view offering in US. So much contextual information &amp; layering.
======
vasundhar
I saw some Mahindra vehicle going with Cameras in Bangalore wondered if it was
google in hiding from the strict laws now I connect the dots of those MH
boards running around then.

